# gooooooing crazy and need to vent!



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey ladies, I need to get this off my chest even tho i'm sure its been on here a million times i'm going proper crazy this time and i'm more than used to the reading into every symptom you have during the 2ww.


My history is that the husband and I were diagnosed as unexplained fertility troubles 3 years ago and we've had 4 failed IVF cycles, well the last one kinda worked but resulted in a double failed ectopic, oh joy, just when you think you've had all the bad luck you can have, anyway that resolved it self over time so for that I can consider myself very lucky not to have lost any tubes. As soon as we got the all clear from that we've been trying naturally again and i'm damn sure its worked this time but its the waiting game now    i'm 6dpo and i'm convinced this time as I haven't got any of the IVF drugs in my system misleading me because of their hormones that my symptoms are real. I've had loads of them over the last few days, serious bloating, nausea, hunger, bad taste in mouth, sensitive teeth, slight upset tummy, butterfly feeling and a headache all of which are not the norm for me.


Someone is seriously having a laugh if I don't get a BFN this time, anyone else getting these kind of things going on? Thanks for reading! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

wicket,

I hope you get your bfp this month. Im drugged up with ivf meds, so any symptoms I think im having might be more to do with them than anything else. You mentioned sensitive teeth - my teeth were really sensitive for a few days after et. Not so much now. I put it down to getting a new toothbrush, but if its a symptom ill go with that! 

Good luck 

Katie xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, I get these every month and then my AF shows up, so it is all in my head : )  I have unexplained to and have been TTC No. 2 for 4 months.

Seriously, I really hope it is a BFP for you, but you do seem to have every pregnancy symptom going and it is still very early.  

However due to you having no real reason for it not to work, then there is always a good chance you will get a natural BFP.

It really is a waiting game from now, but let us know how you get on and I hope it is a BFP for you.

x


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Katie, yeah this time i searched for symptoms in places where the ladies had got a BFP rather than the unknown outcome kind, so I know it can be just got to wait to see if mine is. How long before you test my love?


Halo Stacey, thats rubbish for you to get that, I'm lucky enough to only get the tummy pains for my AF so the fact this isn't normal for me plus I invested in one of those CB digital monitors has got my expectation high this time.


We will see ladies, good luck to you both and thanks for your comments.


x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wicket,

I test on fri, although if bleed stays away might test thurs. 

I used the cb ovulation monitor year two of ttc. Honestly, when it came to peak days I was so excited youd almost think Id got a positive pregnancy test as opposed to a peak surge test!! At that point we didnt know that dh had probs. It was another year of good bms though!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

I know what you mean, I was starting to think I wasn't going to peak and when day 18 came I was over the moon! Crazy behaviour all round with this TTC lark aye.


Fingers crossed for you my love. I bought the monitor cos even though I know the natural ways of telling when my O is happening I don't seem to be consistent on my cycle length so my O day is never consistent either.


x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, I am mad!  I even symptom spotted inthe 2 ww when we hadn't bedded!

I need locking up : )

X


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Think we all do my love and its not our fault!


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Today i started off with kind of AF cramps and now i've gota butterfly/sit-ups tummy kind-of feeling    so, still going crazy, la la, bonkers!


I may test tmw  


How are you guys doing? You OK Katie? Have you tested today?


x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey wicket,

Af came yesterday so really only doing test as a formality. Third time unlucky  

I hope you do better  

Katie xx


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Aww my love, i'm sorry. If you wana talk at all i'm here, (hope that don't seem patronising).   


I'm 10dpo today so it may be too early but i'm itching to have a go.   


Thanks my lovely.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks wicket, I was really upset this morning as it really hit that it was over, but am feeling bit better this afternoon. Will take a few days, and a few drinks over the weekend (as havent drunk since may last year before first tx) but will be okay.

As I said on another thread, will give it another go after the summer. Down but not out xx 


Im sure you cant wait to test. I was the same before all of this. Bathroom cabinet was full of tests  


Katie xx


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply my love, did a Boots test friday morning and then went away for the weekend. Well the test was a BFN and I had the obvious usual emotions and then went straight to the - well i'm gona have  few then, I don't normally drink but just thought i'd drown my sorrows. Then I thought no, i'd better just keep away from it and keep treating my body like a temple as i've been told to so i stuck to water, tea and non-alcocholic booze.


Having still not come on, i did another test this morning, a clear blue one and holy s**t it was a BFP    i'm feeling so strange, after all the trying, the IVFs and the ectopic last year I don't think it will sink in for a LONG time. Until we've been to the EPU we wont relax at all about it. I really was thinking it would never happen.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Fantastic news, let us know how you get on at your first scan.

x


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks    and will do. the little one betta have clung on in the right bloody place this time!


x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wicket, havent been on much after bfn last week, but wanted to wish you congratulations on your bfp. Your crazy symptom spotting just shows how well you know your own body!! 

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Katie, how are you doing? No worries my love, think I know exactly where your at at the moment, I used to disappear from here after my IVF BFNs. Thanks for your congratulations, we're off to the EPU on the 26th to see if every things OK.


Have you thought about hypnotherapy or anything like that? I thought I was positive and Ok about everything during my 1st 3 cycles but having hypnotherapy totally helped me and change my mental attitude for the fourth. I also had some Reiki.


x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wicket,

I had acupuncture during this cycle and found it really helped me relax, and would def try it again. Will have a good few months to chill out and get myself in order before go through it all again.

Good luck for 26th. It must be a fantastic feeling xx

Katie


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for your good luck wishes. It is so sureal and amazing at the same time at the moment and scarey too cos the EPU wasn't a great place to be last time we had to keep going there. I am staying positive tho. Never thought i'd be happy to feel so sh*te!


oo, never tried acupunture, the hypno was pricey but defo the best thing i've ever done. 


x


----------

